# 2007 compact cranks



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Does anyone have info on the new compacts from Shimano in 2007? I saw the blurb on velonews that they were coming out with a 105 level and a 9 speed specific one. Anymore details? Will they make a 36/50? What will the ballpark prices be?


----------

